# Printing on tackle twill



## Stitchs (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi All,
any one printed on tackle twill. Someone told me that it can be done but try cleaning surface with alcohol. Any input would be appreciated

thanks
Len


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Tackle twill is made out of polyester and is typically decorated using sublimation. dtg inks do not adhere to polyester (snythetic) fibers - only natural fibers. You can try to use different types of pretreatments and it might work depending on what the twill is going on. If it is not going to be washed, you could try a double pass at a low volume of ink.

Best thing you can do is a try a sample print.

Mark


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

Just curious about the design-are you printing JUST on the twill or across the front of the garment crossing into the tackle twill (over the seems, etc)?

I wonder if vinyl would work a little better?

Sounds interesting.


----------



## Stitchs (Aug 18, 2007)

I would be printing on the twill then sewing it onto a jersey. the twill is usually made from cott and poly blend.


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

Seems like I have seen this before-maybe from boxercraft?

I know this may not be what you are looking for-but if you are sewing the tackle twill-why not stitch the design on the twill?

I know not every design lends itself to that-but if it works it would be easier.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Stitchs said:


> I would be printing on the twill then sewing it onto a jersey. the twill is usually made from cott and poly blend.


Your problem is going to be that most inks are made for cotton or poly but not both... DTG inks will adhere to cotton and not poly. Dye Sub will adhere to poly and not cotton. Is the item going to be washed? If so, you have your work cut out for you finding a process that will hold up on both...


----------



## numbercruncher (Feb 20, 2009)

A good, lo bleed plastisol ink will screen print just fine on 50/50 or 100% poly colors-if the twill
is white a standard plastisol ink will suffice. What are you trying to do there are a few caveats(warning)


----------

